# What is the best time?



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

What would be the best time to call a breeder. Mornings, nights, weekends or mid week. I'm sure breeders have a very busy life taking care of, showing ect...so what would be the best time so I'm not inconveniencing them.
Thx in advance.


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

My guess would be Tuesdays and Wednesday afternoons or early evenings. They probably are getting ready for a show on Thursdays and Fridays. In my case my breeder is also a dog handler for other show dogs ,so he was very busy most weekends. I didn't want to call Mondays because he probably just got home from a show. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would just call & ask if this is a convenient time to talk about pups or if she has a better time where she would be more available for an extensive conversation. Tell her you are putting it on your calendar so she can expect you to call back & ask if she can do the same!
Courtesy is always appreciated!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hmmh, is Lacie getting a brother or sister for Christmas . I had the best luck on Tuesdays. It was the only day they didn't have bath day.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Hmmh, is Lacie getting a brother or sister for Christmas . I had the best luck on Tuesdays. It was the only day they didn't have bath day.


Lol...your too funny! Christmas is a bit too soon  Lacie will be 2 in March so I wld love to have another little stinker around here. ..so I'm thinking late winter, early spring wld be great timing for me and for training.

Also...thanks everyone for responding...I appreciate your feedback! Xo


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> Lol...your too funny! Christmas is a bit too soon  Lacie will be 2 in March so I wld love to have another little stinker around here. ..so I'm thinking late winter, early spring wld be great timing for me and for training.
> 
> Also...thanks everyone for responding...I appreciate your feedback! Xo


Oh, Poo I wanted to see another puppy. BTW, I might be coming to Boston in Dec or early in the new year. We have to meet!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Late Tuesday or anytime on Wednesday are usually best, imho.


----------

